# kennel floor.



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

What do you use as floor in your outside kennel.
I ask because I am going to build a kennel but I am not sure of the floor. . Concrete, wood, rubber, ...


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

I use 3/4" rubber stall mats over concrete in my outside runs.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Wood here.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm using washout gravel.


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

concrete....


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Im interested too.
I am going to be moving soon if all goes well and want to make a couple of runs. Im assuming gravel would be cheapest, then wood. What happens with the leakage between the wood gaps faisal is it ok hitting the grass or would it smell?


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

Haz Othman said:


> Im interested too.
> I am going to be moving soon if all goes well and want to make a couple of runs. Im assuming gravel would be cheapest, then wood. What happens with the leakage between the wood gaps faisal is it ok hitting the grass or would it smell?


Yes, but if you didnt do a solid facial board at the bottom and had it off the ground a good bit, you might be able to spray it out the back or something.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

I have concrete..i like the idea with some of the timber flooring as long as high enough of the ground to clean easy and not let rodents be safe under there.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i've never been satisfied with just one type floor and i go back and forth

for me the substrate is determined by ease of maintenance vs how long the dogs will be kenneled and spend time inside, and the weather. i have half that are concrete and half of the space raised wood deck with a truck liner mat 

i have critters but they don't seem to prefer hanging out with a dog over the top of them.
dogs def don't spend much time on concrete but poop/pee there if they have to.
mats get real hot even in the shade so sometimes i remove em.
the concrete is well sealed and a snap to hose off.

lots of pros / cons but nothing stands out for me. the dogs would prob choose wood decks if it was all their choice and they couldn't have grass 
...probably why shelters usually have concrete floors


----------



## Robley Smith (Apr 20, 2012)

By happenstance in my single large kennel I have half concrete, and had to decide what to do with the other side. We sloped the dirt for drainage, put down heavy plastic sheeting, a drain line, and large round decorative rock, with straw on top of that. The dog does most of his business on the straw which can be changed out fairly easily (try not to let it get broken down too far), and the concrete and rocks can be hosed out.

I have had an infrequent problem with digging through the straw down to the rocks, and have considered a barrier in between but have not put one in yet.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Haz Othman said:


> Im interested too.
> I am going to be moving soon if all goes well and want to make a couple of runs. Im assuming gravel would be cheapest, then wood. What happens with the leakage between the wood gaps faisal is it ok hitting the grass or would it smell?


For some reason my dogs don't piss/crap in the kennel and wait to do it outside! So I cannot answer the question from personal experience.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Hmm I dont plan on leaving mine in all day but Im sure there will be an accident from time to time.. The kennels will be on grass. How about a fine gravel layer topped with sand? Any potential issues with that? I guess digging could be an issue..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Concrete inside(garage pen) where the two dog houses are and dirt on the outside run. 
They spend most of the time loose in the yard but always have access to the inside dog houses. 
One would blow up before he'd crap in the kennel run even though it's dirt.
The other one will crap anywhere, anytime on anything.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Concrete flooring with an epoxy coating. My dogs never soil the kennel, they are taught not to do so. Nothing more annoying then a dog running around in its own waste. A dog should be clean in its kennel and not use it as a toilet whenever it feels like it. One of the first things a dog should be taught. JMO.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

depending on where the kennel is set up.....epoxy is a great coating and sealer but most epoxies will breakdown with prolonged exposure to direct UV...there might be a few on the market with UV protection but it's rare ... most epoxy manufacturers recommend a UV top coat if it will be exposed to sunlight, so that might have to be factored in.
i now use a concrete sealer that penetrates a few inches into the concrete that works great and i still reapply ever few years when water stops beading up
- the only place i would accept a kennel that doubles as a toilet is at shelters, or if i had a ton of dogs
- i haven't been around many dogs that can't be trained to pee/poop/mark in acceptable places
.... ymmv


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

I used crushed stone and treated it with Gravel-Lok. It has worked out great. It is very neat and clean. Could not be happier. I have a stall matt in one half but the dog usually lies on the floor which stays dry. It doesnt get too hot or cold either. I blow hair out with the leaf blower occassionally. Not much maintenance needed. I will be adding another kennel using the same stuff in the spring. 
I have used concrete in the past but it was impossible at this location. This stuff has worked out really well though.
My dog does not go to the bathroom in the kennel though. Pretty sure he would explode first but the flooring drains like pouring water into a endless hole. I'm not sure how it would do with solid waste though especially if the dog tramples in it.

http://gravel-lok.blogspot.com/search/label/kennel


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

I think I will go with wooden tiles. And a area with sand where he can do his business. 
The wooden tiles are 1m x 1m and 10cm thick. Very heavy.


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

the best we had was a combination concrete floor then 2x2s setup in a open grid so you could wash between them and then a floor on top of that of plastic snap together tiles, The tiles are open and are used for lots of flooring applications They also come in colors the point is the tiles dont splinter, dont rot, dont get hot and are water proof so I can just spray them down. If by chance i need to replace one it is a simple matter of snapping it in. you can get it at home depot
you can also just set them directly on the concrete


----------

